# Bass Tracker TX17 Conversion



## knotslippin (Dec 12, 2010)

First I would like to say, I am glad I found this forum. Have been reading for about a month or so. I have always owned tin boats. Usually just 10-12ft jon boats. You know, "throw it on the roof and lets find a new lake." 

I did own a 18ft Starcraft center console. But all I did was replace the rotten floor with starboard. But now I picked up this Bass Tracker. Rotten is not the word. I stepped in and right through the floor. Front deck came off in one piece. Pictures don't do it justice. I notice the carpet holds it together..lol. 

So here are the couple pics of it when I got it home.











That was a couple months ago. I have since removed and replaced the floor and decks. I used 3/4 for the floor. 1/2 inch for the decks. Made the mistake of not taking pictures of the front and rear removed. I reinforced the front deck with parts from the demo of the original decks. I removed the livewell and reconfigured it. I was able to save the lids and compartments. Just changed out the layout a bit.










After removing the carpet from the hatches, I just hit them with the orbital. I was going to paint the interior. But decided the industrial look was not all bad. I picked up a sheet of 1/16th aluminum. I riveted the sides in and the facing of the front and rear deck.Here are the pics of where I am at today.














I would also like to thank Rook for his mod post. I am going to try the toolbox center console. Although I am not using any wood. I am going all tin. Actually going to work on console today. I will update as soon as I can.

Sorry for the long opening post. Just wish I had taken more photos.

Thanks
Guy


----------



## DuraCraft (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, that looks great knot (I like to shorten our handle names)! Keep the photos coming!


----------



## cali27 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow! Very nice boat and great progress so far. I will be following this closely.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks good. How is the condition of the transom?


----------



## gator1gear (Dec 12, 2010)

LOVE this!! I just picked up a 17' Tournament TX to convert to electric reservoir boat.


----------



## knotslippin (Dec 13, 2010)

Well worked on console. Got the idea I want. I am adding a section for the front of the console for a seat and storage. Decided it is probably easier to just have a welder put it together. I sat it in the boat just to get an idea of what it will look like. I will wait till it is done then decide if I will be using it. So I am on my way to drop it off now. 






Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow. Great job. looks like its coming along nicely. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## knotslippin (Dec 15, 2010)

Well I picked up the console from the shop today. Still needs a few tweaks. 
Here are the pictures.














My buddy got bored so he made this up. 






Going to install the console this weekend. I will update when I can.


----------



## mmf (Dec 15, 2010)

very nice work! I have a tracker exactly like yours and you have given me some more ideas! Lookin forward to seeing the rest of your project pictures!


----------



## cavman138 (Dec 15, 2010)

Lookin good man.


----------



## Muleskinner (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow =D> ..........Looks GREAT!


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 16, 2010)

have a feeling this boat is gonna turn out NICE when you get it done. that metal /lid seat on the tool box gonna be HOT in July & August tho.


----------



## knotslippin (Dec 16, 2010)

I am placing cusions on seat and backrest. I am in South Florida. Can u imagine the grill marks. haha


----------



## Jr Branham (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice job on boat and also nice sculpture by your buddy!!


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 17, 2010)

grill marks = scars for life, yikes, yep, would def be HOT


----------



## jasper60103 (Dec 17, 2010)

_My buddy got bored so he made this up..._

If i were near you, I would make an offer for your buddy's bug.
That's so cool!


----------



## Nussy (Dec 17, 2010)

That console rocks!!! What do you figure it cost you do build it?


----------



## knotslippin (Dec 17, 2010)

@Nussy

I have about 125.00 in the console. The toolbox was free so that helped a lot. I will be installing it tomorrow.


----------



## rook (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Knot. Im glad you were able to pull some ideas off of my build and tweak them for your build. There were several things I would have done different if I had to do it over again, but it looks like you have done the tweaking it needed. I think the front storage is a great idea and will make the console stonger. Do you have any braces under the console itself. One thing to remember is you will be adding the weight of the steering, controls, switches and any electronics to the top of that console which all shake violently in any chop if the console doesnt have enough bracing. Trust me on that one. :? :?


----------



## knotslippin (Dec 26, 2010)

@rook
Not any real extra support. I installed it and it doesn't shake a bit when i hit it. We will see when it's in the rough water. The difference might be because I had my console all welded together. No wood at all. 

So I finally got to work on her today. Not really anything big, but I did install the console and mount the temp. motor. 
Here are the pics of it mounted. I used 7/16 SS lag bolts to attach through the wood floor to the stringers. I also picked up some foam rubber material from Pep boys to put between the console and the floor. I had the front storage lid/seat reinforced with support. It was sagging a little when someone would sit on it. I also drilled out the hole in the base and floor to run my cables and wiring. Then I drilled and mounted the helm. Top mount controls don't come in till Wed/Thurs. 


















Got lucky (Maybe) I was able to pick up a Mercury 75hp motor for 100.00 Figured, "what the hell" well I now have no spark. More troubleshooting tomorrow. Just wanted to update in case anyone was considering similar mods and had any questions or suggestions.


----------



## rook (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, you are probably right. I imagine with it all welded it will be quite stronger by default. The boat looks great and I think you will be real happy with it when your done. That 70hp should push that thing great. Doea it have tilt/trim? I dont have but a 50hp on mine and with me and my dog loaded for fishing it will go 37mph on GPS. Great job knot, I will be keeping up with your build. Think Im gonna do another one soon, except I want a tunnel hull this time.


----------



## knotslippin (Jan 2, 2011)

Well haven't done much to the boat. Busy trying to troubleshoot the "no spark" issue. I did put together a driver seat. I installed hinges to allow access to livewell.











I am enjoying reading all the mods going on. It's like every other day there is a new one. Giving me ideas for the next project. Not a good thing.


----------



## Cubman (Jan 5, 2011)

knotslippin, I have a bare bass tracker and had the idea about building a center console for it. I found your thread when I searched Tin Boats. I am impressed. Did you use the factory steering cable? How did you route it? My controls are the originals from 1980 and are not very flexible.


----------



## knotslippin (Jan 6, 2011)

@cubman

I have not installed the cables yet. But no, the factory ones won't reach. These boats come with a side console, so I need a couple more feet. I just got the top mount controls yesterday. I will be installing this weekend. I will post pics of how I run the cables.

And the credit for the console goes to Rook. I just improvised a bit. But thanks


----------



## PartsMan (Jan 6, 2011)

Console is looking great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## smittles1179 (Jan 21, 2011)

What?!!! Now that Was Awesome...Holy Smokes...your Good Man. Well Done.


----------



## cretecutter (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see how you run the cables. I have a 87 Bass Tracker and I've been kicking around the idea of a center console for a long time, Your project looks amazing


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent work so far man! :beer:


----------



## WantABigBass (Jan 29, 2011)

Very Cool. Nice Work.


----------



## knotslippin (Apr 26, 2011)

Been very busy with work, so I haven't done much. I have a few updated pics.

Should be in the water in a couple weeks.

First off hre is the motor I finally went with. 3rd motor I should add. It is a 1991 Yamaha 90. 





Got the controls and steering in





I also had some rod holders made. Sticking to the industrial look.










Used some SS Jeep Hood latches for the front seat of console.






Hope you are all enjoying your builds. I can surely say I have.


----------



## possom813 (Apr 26, 2011)

subscribed for updates...


----------



## reedjj (May 6, 2011)

Great build. What is going on with it????

I may have an opportunity to get a gutted Tracker TX17 with a 70hp Evinrude (that needs carbs) on a decent trailer for a low low price. I want to turn it into a Center console. But I am concerned about floor width. I cant seem to find any real factory specs on this boat anywhere. I heard the beam was 69" from more than one internet post. Which would put the floor width at around 52''???? I think???. But I have also heard its a 48" wide floor.

There are not alot of factory made Center consoles with a 48" floor for a reason. Its just a little too tight. But there are with 52"-56" floors. Do you have enough room to walk around or is it a little tight.

If you had to do it over would you still have gone with the Center console?

Appreciate the help.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 7, 2011)

I think the width changed a bit depending on the year. My 95 tx17 has a 50 inch floor.


----------



## knotslippin (May 25, 2011)

Well first test run of boat. Think it ran fine. Let me know what you guys think. Sorry but I forgot to check my gps, I was too stoked. 




Now time for the paint and finishing her off. Appreciate any criticism


Click on pic for video


----------



## etindoll (May 25, 2011)

Great job like the console. Eventually want to convert my boat to center console. =D>


----------



## knotslippin (Aug 30, 2011)

Well it's been a while, but I finally fished the boat. All that is left is the paint. But that can wait. I was able to get 46mph on the gps. Not quite what I was hoping for. It does ride very smooth even through some chop. Ran the bay and went out of Haulover cut. Ran a couple of miles into the ocean, just to say we did on the maiden voyage.

Here is the boat at the ramp





Here is a nice mod for anyone that is disconnecting their oil injector. I thought it was a good idea. You can never have enough places to put your beer. 





And here was the catch for the day. Not bad for a few hours. 
2 23" Trout
2 18" Trout
2 16" Trout
1 Permit and 2 Mangrove Snappers





Hope you all enjoy the update. I will be out there again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mmf (Aug 31, 2011)

Man you got a good place to fish, I wish I could go out and catch specks anytime!! I see in your picture you went back and drilled holes where the tubes (PVC) went and put end covers on......


----------



## knotslippin (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah I wanted to put them on both sides but I lost one of the covers. Would you happen to know where I could get the covers?


----------



## mmf (Sep 1, 2011)

I have not seen any but have not really looked, maybe ebay or contact tracker online.


----------



## floridabrahmer (Aug 31, 2015)

nice build, wheres the redfish? they must have been hiding on you that day...


----------

